# Well I screwed it up!!



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Hopefully it still is good to eat as is in the press right now. 
But I was making only 2 gals of the Farmers Cheddar that Christy so kindly helped me with but in just one paket of the culture but forgot what I was doing and put in the 3/4 teas rennet called for in the 4 gal recipe.
The curds taste ok but maybe a little rubbery or hard as I don't know what they are supposed to be. I used sea salt in the curds quite a bit then just rinsed them tasted and put in the press.


----------



## Sheryls Brat (Mar 28, 2009)

Oh no!!! :groan hopefully it turns out okay I did that once with some colby that I was trying to help mom make it set but it was kinda chewy


brandi


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2009)

It will be fine  New cheddar curds are always squeaky. Once is ages for a week or so the texture will be more like what you expect. With the extra rennet your cheese might be harder or dryer then your next batch, but it will still be cheese!!

Christy


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Christy this stuff tastes just wonderful put it to dry and really am having a hard time not just eating it. Made Ricotta this am out of the whey doesn't look like I am getting much but oh well. 
Hope those tornados missed you up there


----------



## Leo (Mar 10, 2008)

Awsome! Some of the best cheeses are due to mistakes.
Megan


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2009)

:woohoo

Christy


----------

